

You Just Have To Do Something - jonathanmoore
http://jonathanmoore.com/post/35867424576/you-just-have-to-do-something

======
pulplobster
Happens to be the way to deal with procrastination and analysis paralysis as
well. It's easier to just do something and then course correct, than to try to
calculate the best possible path before even starting out.

